# payag ng / payag sa



## Qcumber

Is the meaning different if I replace *sa* by *ng* in the government of *páyag*?

1) Walâ akóng mákítang dahilán pára hindî akó pumáyag sa pagsasagawâ ng mga mungkáhing itó. 
= I haven’t seen any reason not to authorize the implementation of these suggestions.

2) Walâ akóng mákítang dahilán pára hindî akó pumáyag ng pagsasagawâ ng mga mungkáhing itó. 
= I haven’t seen any reason not to authorize the implementation of these suggestions.


----------



## kios_01

No. It has to be "sa." The sentence with the "ng" sounds completely off.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> No. It has to be "sa." The sentence with the "ng" sounds completely off.


That's what I thought. Thanks a lot. 
I asked this question because I came across contradictory occurrences. For instance (1) is what we expect, but (2) doesn't conform with the rule.

1) *Dî páyag ang Diyós sa ganiyán. *
= God doesn't allow that sort of thing.

2) *Hindî talagá páyag ang Diyós niyán. *
= God doesn't allow that at all.

How could we account for *niyán* instead of *diyán* in (2)?


----------



## kios_01

*Hindî talagá páyag ang Diyós niyán. *
= God doesn't really allow that at all.

*Hindî talagá páyag ang Diyós diyán.*
= God doesn't really allow that ("that" here refers to the thing, abstract or concrete, that is close to, with or about the person talked to).


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> *1)* *Hindî talagá páyag ang Diyós niyán. *
> = God doesn't really allow that at all.
> 
> *2) Hindî talagá páyag ang Diyós diyán.*
> = God doesn't really allow that ("that" here refers to the thing, abstract or concrete, that is close to, with or about the person talked to).


I don't understand. Do you mean (1) is a general statement whereas (2) is a specific one?


----------



## moonshine

The first sentence is more like an affirmation or an accentuation that God really does not agree of that thing being talked about. The second sentence is just a regular sentence stating God's disapproval.


----------



## kios_01

Qcumber said:


> I don't understand. Do you mean (1) is a general statement whereas (2) is a specific one?


 
(1) is a general statement with an emphasis on "at all."

(2) refers specifically to what the second person (the person with whom the speaker is talking) has or did.

So "yes" to your question.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> (1) is a general statement with an emphasis on "at all."
> 
> (2) refers specifically to what the second person (the person with whom the speaker is talking) has or did.
> 
> So "yes" to your question.


Thanks a lot.  Tagalog is hard.


----------

